# المنتدى منتدى الأقسام العامه الأقسام العامه قسم اخباروصور و مواصفات واسعار ومميزات الموبايل  مميزات وعيوب سامسونج جلاكسي جراند ديوس Samsung Galaxy Grand Duos

## mohamed73

*  
المميــــزات*  شاشة 5 بوصة، كاميرا 8 ميجابيكسل، تصوير 1080HD، معالج جيد مع مشغل أندرويد جديد و سعر مناسب. * العيــــــــوب*  درجة نقاء الشاشة منخفضة جداً 187 بيكسل في البوصة و حجم الذاكرة 8 جيجا فقط. إذا  كنت تبحث عن هاتف بشاشة كبيرة و سعر منخفض نسبياً فشركة سامسونج طرحت  الجلاكس جراند  ديوس بشريحتين و شاشة 5 بوصة و سعر منخفض. هذا الهاتف بلا  منافس من حيث تركيبة الشاشة الكبيرة و الشريحتين و السعر. و لكن للوصول  لسعر منخفض هناك تنازلات في درجة نقاء الشاشة و حجم الذاكرة. الآن نقوم  بشرح أهم مزايا و عيوب الهاتف و مراجعة مواصفاته لنرى حجم التنازلات التي  قامت بها سامسونج لتصل لهذا الحجم بهذا السعر.  * نظام الشريحتان*  خاصية الشريحتان هي خاصية ثنائية الإستعداد  Dual Stand-by و هذا معناه أن الشريحتين يكونا مستعدتان لتلقي المكالمات و  عندما يتم الإتصال على شريحة تتوقف الأخرى تلقائياً. نحيطك علماً بأن  الشريحتين موجودتين بأسفل البطارية و بالتالي تبديلهما ليس سهلاً.  * الشكل والأداء*  إذا كنت تبحث عن الحجم الكبير فهذا الهاتف أكبر من الجلاكسي إس 3 و أصغر بقليل من الجلاكسينوت 2. إن حجمه 143.5 مم في 76.9 مم و سمك 9.6 مم و وزنه 162 جرامأً. أركانه مستديرة و هو يشبه في الشكل للجلاكسي إس 3 المميز. إن   جلاكسي جراند ديوس يستخدم معالج 1.2 جيجاهرتز ثنائي النواة و 1 جيجا RAM و  مشغل أندرويد جيلي بين الحديث. أداء الهاتف في التصفح جيد لأن عدد البيكسل  في الشاشة قليل. مع الشاشة الكبيرة 5 بوصة تستطيع تشغيل برنامجين في نفس  الوقت مع التحكم  في حجم الشباك الخاص بكل برنامج. حجم  الذاكرة قليل جداً  بالمقارنة بالهواتف الأخرى و هو 8 جيجا فقط و لكن تستطيع إضافة كارت ذاكرة  64 جيجا إذا كنت تريد مساحة تخزين أكبر للصور و الأفلام و الفيديوهات و  البرامج. البطارية المستخدمة في الهاتف هي نفس المستخدمة في الجلاكسي إس 3 و  بالتالي نتوقع أداء مماثل أو أقل لأن خاصية الخطين تؤثرعلى البطارية.  الجلاكسي جراند ديوس يعمل على شبكة 3G و مزود بخواص الوايفاي و البلوتوث و  الـ GPS و الـDLNA لتوصيله بالتلفاز و لكنه بدون الـNFC الذي يسمح بنقل  بيانات بتلميس هاتفين ببعض.  * الشاشة و الكاميرا*  حجم الشاشة 5 بوصة و تستخدم تقنية LCD  و هذا حجم كبير و ممتاز مثلما ترغب و لكن الشاشات لا تقاس بالحجم فقط.  الشاشة 480 في 800 بيكسل أي حوالي 187 بيكسل في البوصة و هذا بداية الأداء  الجيد. إذا كنت متعوداً على شاشة عالية الجودة HD كاملة فستجد صعوبة في  تقبل هذه الشاشة. و لكن مع حجم الشاشة المتوقع أن المسافة بينك و بين  الهاتف أثناء المشاهدة ستكون أبعد من الهواتف الأخرى الصغيرة و بالتالي هذا  سيقلل من مشكلة عدد البيكسل. و لكن مع هذه الدرجة من النقاء قراءة الكلام  الصغير مع التكبير سيكون صعب. الكاميرا  ممتازة 8 ميجابيكسل و بها إمكانيات تحكم كثيرة مثل الجلاكسي إس 3. و كما  هو متوقع هناك كاميرا أمامية 2 ميجابيكسل للمحادثات الفيديو. و الفيديو  يصور أفلاماً 1080 HD عالية الجودة. الصور ألوانها جيدة و التفاصيل واضحة و  نقية. التصوير الداخلي و الخارجي جيد . في المجمل التصوير و إمكانيات  الكاميرا ممتازة.   * الخلاصة*  هاتف   جلاكسي جراند ديوس بشريحتين أو خطين يلبي طلب الشاشة الكبيرة و الخطين  بسعر مناسب. الشاشة 5 بوصة و الكاميرا ممتازة و لكن نقاء الشاشة قليل. عليك  أن تزن إحتياجاتك و تتخذ القرار.

----------

